# 12 Ways To Save Money Vegetable Gardening



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the extensive tips on vegetable gardening. I am an advocate of organic vegetable gardening. Though we find some microorganisms in organic vegetables and fruits, they are less harmful to our health as long as we wash them thoroughly. Although organic vegetables and fruits are more expensive, lesser in supply,size and appearance, yet they are safer, delicious and nutritious. Vegetables and fruits grown in chemical fertilizers and pesticides are more abundant, cheaper, bigger and beautiful, but if not handled properly could be a big threat to our health and environment.

https://www.gardening-quick-n-easy.com/vegetablegardeningtips.html


----------

